# Meniscoplasty, meniscus



## SMILE50 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a physician who dictated he performed "abrasion meniscoplasty both medial and lateral meniscus".   Does any one know the code?  I am not sure if I should bill 29880 or if it is unlisted since he clearly says he uses a "rasp" instead of a shaver.


----------



## codingaddict (Aug 31, 2009)

According to the Ingenix Surgery Coding for orthopaedics it states theat angled scissors, a motorized cutter or punch forceps can be used to remove the fragments it doesn't say that it has to be a shaver so I think your ok


----------



## SMILE50 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------

